
Apple Silicon Macs to require signed code - Hackbraten
https://mjtsai.com/blog/2020/08/19/apple-silicon-macs-to-require-signed-code/
======
ccmcarey
This is ... bad. They have obviously been moving in this direction for years
(gatekeeper, then notarization, now this). It's simply a matter of time before
they release a "home" version of MacOS that only runs apple-approved software.

